# Mars II 400



## Mart17 (Oct 6, 2015)

Hello everyone!

I decided to buy 6 mars II 400 instead of 2 of my 600w hps.
These mars 2 units have been upgraded a little bit...they having switchers now and having some improvements in the diodes also.

My 3 quick question for the led users would be:

is it true that i need to add nearly half of the nutes what i previously used for my hps lights?! ( i know the light is different and ive read about it but still confusing)

If a diode will fail in the future i need to order replacement parts from the industry right?! Did this happened with someone in the past?!

I know these units not running that much cooler as a 600w hps with air cooled hood...but im not using any light cooling. I will see difference in temp right?! Im not using tent

Thank you


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 6, 2015)

I have 8 of these fixtures... to see them rockin, click below on "The Dr's Office" and read read read  

Yes I lessened the nutes.. it's almost half, I'd say more like 2/3 of the nutes are still used. I used to run 1400-1600ppm's with HPS during flowering, and now I run no higher than 1250 or so. On average, I run 1000 ppm's in flowering. 

As for the diode failing, I believe they send us the part and we're responsible for fixing. I've had mine for over half a year now and no issues. If a diode fails, I'm not too concerned as the units are cheap enough! I'm going to be purchasing a spare one just "in case"  

They don't run too much cooler than your 600's... but they won't let you down in the cold winter either, and do create some decent heat. During the summer, you certainly have less, BUT.. I'd recommend having some CFM's pulling air into and out of your space properly, either way :aok: 

Cheers!


----------



## Mart17 (Oct 6, 2015)

I see your journal....its nice indeed. In the past i had grown hydroponicaly too but switched to soil. In soil im using 6-700ppm maybe a little higher when needed.
I will cut back 1/3 of the amount and see what happens.

So basically these 6 mars 2 units will do around the same amount of heat like 2 un cooled 600w hps?! Sorry for asking again but i want to be sure. 

Can you halp me a little bit about the light intensity of these led panels?!
As far as i calculated i switched 2x600w hps to these 6 leds means i will have +25% more light and more light coverage right?!

I did a lot of research about these panels but you are using these means you can give me the best tips 

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Mart17 (Oct 6, 2015)

Oh and one more question..

I know leds will make the plant create more resing and terpenes but what about the yield?!

With this switch from hps to leds can i expect a bit more yield?!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 7, 2015)

> So basically these 6 mars 2 units will do around the same amount of heat like 2 un cooled 600w hps?!



Yeah, just about, depending on a few different factors in your space 



> Can you halp me a little bit about the light intensity of these led panels?!
> As far as i calculated i switched 2x600w hps to these 6 leds means i will have +25% more light and more light coverage right?!



2x600w hps = 1200w actual draw 
6x180w led = 1080w actual draw, with a MUCH more versatile footprint!

I replaced my 2x 600w in each of my tents (so 4 fixtures in total) with 4 of the mars 400 leds (8 total) and I am happy with what I'm getting for results. :aok: 



> I know leds will make the plant create more resing and terpenes but what about the yield?!
> 
> With this switch from hps to leds can i expect a bit more yield?!



You will get a higher GPW ratio (if all grown properly) as you will be using less watts for about the same as hps. hps will give you a bit more bulk and weight I believe I've noticed....I'd like to see what this next run does, as it's going picture perfect right now, so I'll really know what I'm working with in a month or so. 

You will get more resin and terrapins with LED, and your yield should be comparable but may "seem" slightly less...but that's with my current experiences, and will know much much more in the next month, as I mentioned.


----------



## Mart17 (Oct 7, 2015)

Thank you for the info Green 

Im also curious about my future results...will see


----------



## Bruce111 (Nov 13, 2019)

The old purple LED has been out of date. buddy. Mars released new quantum board light like SP250 that i am using.


----------



## Lesso (Nov 13, 2019)

Bruce111 said:


> The old purple LED has been out of date. buddy. Mars released new quantum board light like SP250 that i am using.


4 year old posts


----------



## Growdude (Nov 13, 2019)

Lesso said:


> 4 year old posts



Anything to say Mars


----------



## key2life (Nov 14, 2019)

Right?  The guy's relentless.


----------



## SmokeRich211 (Nov 17, 2019)

Hey, Mart17 still here? So curious if your mars II 400s are still working, 4 years, lol


----------

